# work unit size, small normal big



## mrhuggles (Mar 31, 2009)

whats best for a gpu client? does it matter what videocarD? running an 8600GTS


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 1, 2009)

WU size is not in use anymore. Whatever you set you'll get the same Work Units (I mean a MIX of all sizes). The smaller WUs provide better PPD. So that's why I guess Stanford disabled this option.

Cheers


----------

